# Billing 92136



## abbyakinleye (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello,
 I need help in billing 92136 RT/LT, we've been getting denials billing with RT/LT. Medicare as the 2017 Medicare fee Schedule now has '2" bilateral indicator in stead of a "3".
 Please help! 
 Thank you


----------



## bmccullough (Jun 21, 2017)

Maybe try modifier 50 - bilateral procedure.  Hope this helps.

From the Palmetto GBA website:

Status Indicator  2 	The 150 percent adjustment for bilateral procedures does not apply. Do not submit codes with bilateral indicator 2 with HCPCS modifier RT or LT or CPT modifier 50. The Relative Value Units (RVUs) are already based on the procedure being performed as a bilateral procedure. If the code is reported with CPT modifier 50 or is reported twice on a single date, payment will be based on the lower of the total actual charges by the physician for both sides or 100 percent of the fee schedule amount for a single code. If codes with bilateral indicator 2 are submitted with HCPCS modifier RT or LT or CPT modifier 50, the claim will be rejected as a 'billing error.' These claims must be corrected and resubmitted as new claims.


----------

